# Winter Brawl???



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone ice fish off Edgewater, E55th or 72nd? 
Seems like the Walleye would still be in close but never hear of anyone trying.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Used to be too dangerous, from 72nd water plant discharging warm water, it would never freeze, alot of current, supposedly it shut down, if you decide to walk out let us know conditions


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I would not try it because the ice has a lot of room to move or have an ice flow,plus there could be some under cutting from the current a lot of variables —-I would not try it but it is totally up to you


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The warm water was from the powerplants discharge. Closed and torn down. Not sure of anything else.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I may give it a try Tuesday morning but wish I could get some others to meet up with. One guy fishing and not catching anything doesn't prove a thing...lol 
I think the Fall Brawl last till spring.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Spillway said:


> I may give it a try Tuesday morning but wish I could get some others to meet up with. One guy fishing and not catching anything doesn't prove a thing...lol
> I think the Fall Brawl last till spring.


I am overflowing with concurrence


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Checked it out today. Inside the break wall looks like a sheet of glass. That maybe doable. But I wouldn't venture out on the east side, that is all shoved, jagged ice. But yea, I've been thinking the same thing. They still should be there.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I would think the inside of the harbor would lock up nice if it wasn't for the ship traffic. Otherwise it would probably be a pretty productive place to ice fish. Especially the area off the West end of Burk.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Amazed!!!!!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ive always heard ice off cleveland is not safe and to not fish it, i have heard of people ice fishing west cleveland lakewood area, by edgewater beach


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

loweman165 said:


> I would think the inside of the harbor would lock up nice if it wasn't for the ship traffic. Otherwise it would probably be a pretty productive place to ice fish. Especially the area off the West end of Burk.


Yea, we got to see a huge barge enter the river today busting through the ice while there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

chrisrf815 said:


> Ive always heard ice off cleveland is not safe and to not fish it, i have heard of people ice fishing west cleveland lakewood area, by edgewater beach


That was all shoved ice also. Your best bet would be inside breakwalls and marinas. Hard to find good access to those places though.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

loweman165 said:


> I would think the inside of the harbor would lock up nice if it wasn't for the ship traffic. Otherwise it would probably be a pretty productive place to ice fish. Especially the area off the West end of Burk.


Yes, I went and checked it out today. Was excited to see the ice until a tug came through!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You couldn’t pay me to ice fish outside the marinas off Cleveland


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Way too much current in there I would love to go but just st a combination of the current and freighters coming in just scare me


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the ice looks like right beside the wall at E55th where they catch them. I'd climb down the latter off the pier with a rope and spud bar if it is smooth ice. Not sure if the park rangers or police would have a problem?


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

You sure sound determined to be a statistic! If you you want to ice fish Erie head west and fish with other ice fishers off Catawba all the way to the islands, with undisturbed thick ice and plenty of walleye, most of the fish will be there and ice is safe. Not sure why you would even mess with Cleveland ice after all these posts, and attempt what you just stated?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

DON'T DO IT. There is a reason why NO ONE ice fishes out of CLE. IT'S NOT SAFE CONDITIONS. Period. You want to fish Erie, got to the western basin. No ice is safe ice but Erie is another beast. There are under water currents, sheet ice stacked with layers of water in between, wind can literally take your ice sheet and send you floating away... the list goes on and on. You want to fish it, the best conditions are far west and far east. Too much at stake. If it were as good as the western basin, people would be out there. DON'T TRY YOUR LUCK. You will not win. If you don't want to drive, fish the marinas for panfish and the occasional steelhead. As stated above, don't be a statistic. Don't mean to preach but I'm tired of people baggin on ice guys because every year we lose people to falling in because they don't use safety precautions. If you just want to get on the ice and catch fish, there are a lot of safer options. Let me know and I'll give you a handful within 30min of Cleveland. Be safe and please don't walk out from Cleveland area.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

After seeing the monster walleye caught off 55th 3 weeks ago i am half tempted my dam self


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Spillway said:


> Can anyone tell me what the ice looks like right beside the wall at E55th where they catch them. I'd climb down the latter off the pier with a rope and spud bar if it is smooth ice. Not sure if the park rangers or police would have a problem?


Go for it buddy, unlike a couple others I agree, tie a rope up to that railing and go down a ladder with a spud and hammer right there. One, no one is gonna drive a freighter or tug right there. Two, if the ice is bad at base of ladder, YOU ARE STILL ON LADDER....plus you got that rope tied to you. Just take a buddy with ya


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want to make headlines in the Plain Dealer, that is where i would fish!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Spillway said:


> Can anyone tell me what the ice looks like right beside the wall at E55th where they catch them. I'd climb down the latter off the pier with a rope and spud bar if it is smooth ice. Not sure if the park rangers or police would have a problem?


Yes, All shove ice on the east wall. I wouldn't attempt it. Too dangerous. On the north/northwest side its like glass inside the break wall and marina with no ship traffic there but I don't know about thickness or current in those areas. They have the parking lot blocked off also probably just for what we are talking about. Don't go alone if you temp it and stay away from the east wall. Better yet just fish other areas as others stated.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd go west but I'm not into 2 hrs driving time each way.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Guys I think it's a little early to have this conversation, might be a little bit easier if we continue to see sustained temperatures the way that they have been over the next 3/4weeks. personally I would rather make the drive or not go at all


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Come on Islands freeze it up


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

The marinas in Cleveland are fine. Outside of them are all shove ice. Guys were breaking ice at the EW boat ramp to hunt ducks until Saturday evening. There was just too much shove ice being pushed around in the cut. The freighters have been in and out almost every day over the weekend. The channel between the east end of the airport to Bratenhal was open until yesterday. So the ice would be thin. I have seen guys Ice fish near EW boat ramp, inside E55th marina ad 72nd ramp. I had heard stories of years past of guys catching steelhead at EW. I have never seen anyone do good in the past 4 years.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Come on Islands freeze it up


 They have been. Ice town have been up for a week or so. I talked to a guy who said they cut through 9" of ice out at Catawba. they were playing ice hockey and ice fishing near Put in Bay since before christmas.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> DON'T DO IT. There is a reason why NO ONE ice fishes out of CLE. IT'S NOT SAFE CONDITIONS. Period. You want to fish Erie, got to the western basin. No ice is safe ice but Erie is another beast. There are under water currents, sheet ice stacked with layers of water in between, wind can literally take your ice sheet and send you floating away... the list goes on and on. You want to fish it, the best conditions are far west and far east. Too much at stake. If it were as good as the western basin, people would be out there. DON'T TRY YOUR LUCK. You will not win. If you don't want to drive, fish the marinas for panfish and the occasional steelhead. As stated above, don't be a statistic. Don't mean to preach but I'm tired of people baggin on ice guys because every year we lose people to falling in because they don't use safety precautions. If you just want to get on the ice and catch fish, there are a lot of safer options. Let me know and I'll give you a handful within 30min of Cleveland. Be safe and please don't walk out from Cleveland area.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> DON'T DO IT. There is a reason why NO ONE ice fishes out of CLE. IT'S NOT SAFE CONDITIONS. Period. You want to fish Erie, got to the western basin. No ice is safe ice but Erie is another beast. There are under water currents, sheet ice stacked with layers of water in between, wind can literally take your ice sheet and send you floating away... the list goes on and on. You want to fish it, the best conditions are far west and far east. Too much at stake. If it were as good as the western basin, people would be out there. DON'T TRY YOUR LUCK. You will not win. If you don't want to drive, fish the marinas for panfish and the occasional steelhead. As stated above, don't be a statistic. Don't mean to preach but I'm tired of people baggin on ice guys because every year we lose people to falling in because they don't use safety precautions. If you just want to get on the ice and catch fish, there are a lot of safer options. Let me know and I'll give you a handful within 30min of Cleveland. Be safe and please don't walk out from Cleveland area.


Hi Dan I have been going down to the exact area since it was a nike site,not a Air Jordan shoe site but a ground to air missile site.I have never seen anyone ice fish there.I know of a neighborhood kid going through the ice there lucky for him a buddy got him to a ladder rung & out.When Erie is in your backyard you learn rules.Rule#1 in that area STAY OFF THE ICE


----------



## Russ90210 (Jan 4, 2018)

Been thinking of going between of RR and Lakewood park. Not much current shallow 15- 20 ftw and protected by the cliffs. Also some nice humps in tight.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

Seen 2 shanties inside breakwall east of lighthouse at 72nd this afternoon, lots of open water outside wall


----------

